
Pruitt to announce Clean Power Plan repeal, ask industry to shape replacement - Caveman_Coder
http://www.utilitydive.com/news/pruitt-to-announce-clean-power-plan-repeal-ask-industry-to-shape-replaceme/506916/
======
Caveman_Coder
TLDR:

EPA top administrator Scott Pruitt announced he will formally sign a proposal
to repeal the Clean Power Plan, an Obama-era rule aimed at slashing emissions
from the power sector. A draft of the repeal argued the Obama administration's
rule was illegal because it directed utilities to reduce emissions only
achievable "outside the fenceline" of individual power plants, such as
purchasing renewable energy or closing coal plants in favor of natural gas
investment.

